# Extremely hot weather athletic gear - Compression v. regular



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Assuming athletic activity done outside in sunlight in desert conditions, with minimal movement (ie lifting weights rather than running), would compression gear or regular long sleeve shirts keep one cooler?

Any insight would be appreciated. I'd just go and do a test, but since its not summer yet, I can't.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend

Where going?
It depends where you are going, desert here in the US is not bad. Overseas MIddle East you will have the summers of 3-4 months going at 135-140 some days.And the rest of the summer 110-120.
In Iraq especially.
I have run/cycled/trained in both
If outdoor, plan early exercise. It will be 100 at 7-9 AM already.

I , since it has been developed. Am a fan of the techinical stuff.
Under armour is used by most military.
Under Armour is cheaper than patagonia capilene. On sale especially. And used by probably every government agency. FBI/CIA and especially the state department. As routine wear also.
Out in the desert, they have a tech, long sleeve T that will protect from sun.
And wick away.
I recommend their lightweight gray T shorts as well.And short sleeve T.
You mention weights?
FUI usually in a gym?
WEight training outdoors the very same. Compressed will fight with you.

In the heat, long time exercising.
You need to be on top of your water.
4-6 I liter bottles a day. Living in this kind of heat.
Force it in you daily.
Water loss, either happens suddenly.
Or at a slow pace. Over the course of 2-3 months. 1 Tablespoon of water loss a day. Totals 2 liters loss at 2-3 months, FUI this is an issue that happens a lot.
I have taken care of heat stroke here in the US, and overseas.
It happens very frequently. Heat cramps especially.
It happend to me, so that is why push fuids.
Let me know where going, can give you better insight , regarding weights. But if outdorr, the teck stuff is the best. Especially protecting from sunburn.

Check back later


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Let me know where going. I have done desert training while at Ft Bragg NC. We would go to white sands mussel range above Ft Bliss Tx and into Donna Anna region if New Mexico. The desert here is not like the middle east? Still same plan, not hotter,and not as long Again I repeat FLUIDS. 
Was their myself as a sick puppy bout a year ago . LOl


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Consider some mma training/fight shorts combined with a compression "rash guard" top.
Most are made of very light and tough 4 way stretchable fabrics that wick.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Air conditioned gym?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

my friend
any compressed pads , shorts in a gym . I have seen the same in wrestling patients that have come to my office or ER. Herpes Gladitorum is very, very common . And complicated with the heat .Skin rashes are complicated by less water on board, and dry cause less humidity. Simple skin rashes lead into other issues fungal, inflammatory (dermatitis) which complicates all. Matt herpes common not just in wrestlers.Skin less a problem than fluids, fluids you hearing this? lol nice day


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I live in Phoenix. I'll just be doing light labor, but under the beating sun.

I've been here for a long time, so I know the desert, but haven't had to work in the sun in the summer before.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Compression gears' major advantage is reducing fatigue, by keeping muscle compressed. A secondary advantage is that it keeps the fabric in contact with the skin allowing the wick away properties to work at max efficiency.

"Regular" shirts , which I can only assume to mean loose fitting type shirts, capture both "dead space" and moisture on the skin. The dead space can increase heat, but many people find it more comfortable.

I've tried both during my marathon training and runs. I lean towards compression (skin tight) in the summer, and loose fitting during the winter.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

He is in Arizona, which is not a big deal. Again, I disgree with cpmpression technical gear. Look at the technical wicks, like a patagonia capiline, and get the same done by Under Ar,our.
This, is not skin tight, but loos. Close to the skin.
They have long sleeve, and short.
See my recommendations above.
The compressed gear worn by body builders/wrestlers and any one else. Leads to the above.
Aside from the simple fungal rashes can be prevented with the loose technical gear.

Your being in Arizon will not be a big deal.
FLUIDS as I discussed.

Again, read on Matt Herpes, Herpes Gladitarum.
Common, secondary to contact.
Preventive is loos, but close to skin clothing. Like Capiline, and under armour.
In the heat, many reasons not to compress, rashes, and you want loose, technical gear to wick.

The compressed look has a lot of events. Matt Herpes/Tinea and dermatitis.

Wick and drink.

OK enjoy the desert, it is nice at night time.
Beuatiful

Jimmy


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

For me, wicking , loos fitting has been the best for wicking. A loose, long sleeve t. And a shirt shirt loose T shirt.
My first Boston qualifier was out in Denver, the Mile High Marathon. In the late 1970 era.
I have run several marathons across the country. Boston/NY/Chicago. London was my better one.
BTW if you want to run a fast boston qualifyer.
Not in Denver. Bethel, NC toust itself as downhill. For a very fast qualifyer.
I ran a sub 230 there. My fastest. A 2:27. I ran for the military in my youth.
My advice, compression is not good for distance running. But loose as well.
It will help you to be comfortable, all kinds of climate.
Feeling comfortable, is an advantage, especially for competitive, elite marathoners!

I know, am giving solid advice

Nice day


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

DukeGrad said:


> OK enjoy the desert, it is nice at night time.


I can quite assure you that that is not the case in the heat of high summer.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Leighton

Not Temperature, PEACE!!!!
Anywhere I have been. The desert is the most peaceful place I have ever seen.
When I hear the word REMOTE, I think of the desert at night!

Have nice weekend my friend.
Jimmy


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been running regularly for years in all sorts of weather in Eastern North Carolina and Metro Detroit as well as time spent in the Marine Corps working primarily outside in warm-to-hot climates (both very dry and very humid). I also drink a couple gallons of water a day and can become quite the sweat hog.

If I am on a longer run in hot weather where I know I am going to be drenched when I am finished (10 miles+), I will go with a compression shirt. Otherwise, I usually stick to plain ole' cotton t-shirts (the thinner the better) for my runs or trips to the gym. The problem I have with compression gear, and other technical workout clothing, is that they do not like to come as clean in the laundry as simple cotton clothing does and they will begin to absolutely stink very quickly and will need to be replaced sooner. I remember reading some articles as to why this happens, it has something to do with the synthetic fabric and the sweat-wicking properties.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Semper Jeep!!!

Need to run out past Cherokee in the mountains!!
My future vacation home.
I love the west, more. Spent half my life at Ft Bragg, NC.
I want to ask you. Saw a memo on a forum about badges. You wanted a spec ops badge?
Were you force recon marine corps?
If so AIRBORNE!!!!
De Oppresso Liber!
I spent most my time with special forces at Bragg, and Ft Devans with the old 10th Special Forces.
Were you at Camp Lejuene?

I have many force recon I worked with over the years.
The forum here is becomming military retired!!!

I like that more.

Nice day my friend


----------

